
Tell HN: Merry Christmas - schappim
As it is already Christmas Day in my part of the world, I wanted to wish everyone on HN a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Years!<p>Thank you everyone for sharing your tips and stories and like every year I&#x27;ve learned so much from many of you.<p>Here&#x27;s to a great 2020 for us all!
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21877571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21877571),
which was posted later.

Normally we go the other way around of course, but sharing the karma forward
seems appropriate in this case.

